# Quality 4" Round Backup Light



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has a quality LED that is directional and bright for a 4" round grommet light?

I purchased a new box truck and it has these style round grommet lights.










I am just wondering if anyone has sourced a bright backup light that can fit in the same grommet? Something that has the similar output of a directional light?

If not, I know I can purchase a set of rigid flush mounts and cut a hole to mount in the rear, but hate to do that on a new truck...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Grote has got to have something that can work and fit that size.

https://www.grote.com/signal-lighting/license-back-up/
https://www.grote.com/other/brackets-grommets/


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Grote has got to have something that can work and fit that size.
> 
> https://www.grote.com/signal-lighting/license-back-up/
> https://www.grote.com/other/brackets-grommets/


Which one would reccomend? I have grote 4" round backups in my service box truck that I drive daily and they are about as bright as a bic lighter... no direction what so ever.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Following


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Not sure if there's many options for a 4" round... It doesn't really say how many LED's or lumens anywhere... But they're called supernovas so they must be BA...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

These ones are the next gen.... so even more BA? Apologies Phil, I don't have any first hand experience with any of these lights, just see the LED ones on some of the trucks at the yard I rent...

https://www.grote.com/signal-lighti...nexgen-4-dual-system-led-backup-lights/62101/


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Again, no experience with these either, but I would guess they are more expensive / better than the grote ones. Annnnddddd I'll get back in my lane now.

https://www.jwspeaker.com/products/#application[]=automotive&product_category[]=stop-tail-lights


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Which one would reccomend? I have grote 4" round backups in my service box truck that I drive daily and they are about as bright as a bic lighter... no direction what so ever.


You ever wonder why backup lights are basically worthless?

Anyways, I have some I would like to replace as well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not sure if there's many options for a 4" round... It doesn't really say how many LED's or lumens anywhere... But they're called supernovas so they must be BA...
> 
> View attachment 209275


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I bought two years ago for my old service truck. They were so dim I had to go see if they were working.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> I bought two years ago for my old service truck. They were so dim I had to go see if they were working.


Not the Supernova???


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I gotta call for some parts in a few, I will see what the CJ says.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> I gotta call for some parts in a few, I will see what the CJ says.


Hopefully he's a 1 percenter...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Hopefully he's a 1 percenter...


Had no idea MBCJ's were paid that well...must be like weather forecasters...get paid a lot to be wrong a lot.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I started buying the slim led lights from the tractor dealer and mounting them to the frame of the truck angled out. With the dump boxes seeing behind me isn't as important as lighting up where my mirrors see.
The ones I have are 2100 lumens each, they look like these on amazon and come with all the mounting hardware. They dont draw enough power to fry anything so you tap your reverse wire without even so much as changing the fuse. 
I have used them going on 10 years now, trucks, tractors, salter lights. They have plenty of light and put it where you want it, easily adjustable... https://www.amazon.ca/Willpower-Waterproof-Wrangler-Trailer-Fishing/dp/B074SK56HS


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 209277


Those look pretty bright... what brand are they???


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> I bought two years ago for my old service truck. They were so dim I had to go see if they were working.


Eggsacaley


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> I started buying the slim led lights from the tractor dealer and mounting them to the frame of the truck angled out. With the dump boxes seeing behind me isn't as important as lighting up where my mirrors see.
> The ones I have are 2100 lumens each, they look like these on amazon and come with all the mounting hardware. They dont draw enough power to fry anything so you tap your reverse wire without even so much as changing the fuse.
> I have used them going on 10 years now, trucks, tractors, salter lights. They have plenty of light and put it where you want it, easily adjustable... https://www.amazon.ca/Willpower-Waterproof-Wrangler-Trailer-Fishing/dp/B074SK56HS


What if I don't want to "give" Bezos anymore money?

The '16 5500 I bought had some lights mounted to the pillar at the rear of the dump box...pointing directly behind the truck. Ummm, there's a dump box blocking directly behind the truck...why wouldn't one angle them out where they illuminate what one can see in the mirrors?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> I started buying the slim led lights from the tractor dealer and mounting them to the frame of the truck angled out. With the dump boxes seeing behind me isn't as important as lighting up where my mirrors see.
> The ones I have are 2100 lumens each, they look like these on amazon and come with all the mounting hardware. They dont draw enough power to fry anything so you tap your reverse wire without even so much as changing the fuse.
> I have used them going on 10 years now, trucks, tractors, salter lights. They have plenty of light and put it where you want it, easily adjustable... https://www.amazon.ca/Willpower-Waterproof-Wrangler-Trailer-Fishing/dp/B074SK56HS


Do they come with a self tapper mounting bracket?

Asking for a friend...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The CJ said that the Maxima M42324 is bright, but he sells them, ain't gonna say they suck.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

So all this jagoff light talk, decided to get the new to me Chebbie with some lights...

I've been looking for some general LED work lights for awhile. Found a young soul today with a stash and bought like 40 from him... Better deal and you can never have to many...

Has anyone had any that have a hum to them? These are pretty big I think 16 LED's in each...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Hmmmmm, sounds strange.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Hmmmmm, sounds strange.


Alright lil fella, shenanigans thread is two over and down to the right...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Alright lil fella, shenanigans thread is two over and down to the right...


Not the same, but I've seen LED lights inside of homes do that. 
Are they wired direct?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Not the same, but I've seen LED lights inside of homes do that.
> Are they wired direct?


Direct to what? Now I've heard florescent hum a bit till warmed up...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Probably the ballast humming. 

Could be interference from the spreader, or something else. If the noise doesn't bother you in the cab, I don't think its anything to worry about. 
Early LEDs had a lot of quirks. They still haven't perfected them.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Probably the ballast humming.
> 
> Could be interference from the spreader, or something else. If the noise doesn't bother you in the cab, I don't think its anything to worry about.
> Early LEDs had a lot of quirks. They still haven't perfected them.


https://youtu.be/OmzKAc5M-kQ


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LEDs have ballasts?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Never had leds hum...but I’m more curious why Adam juniors shop floor looks like th3 bottom of a chicken coop?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> LEDs have ballasts?


Pretty sure it's called counterweight


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Pretty sure it's called counterweight


they are behind the rear axel...


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Inquiring minds want to know.

We've determined that adequate lighting behind the plow vehicle is beneficial for both operator and other vehicular traffic that may be in close proximity. As such, we've equipped all the trucks with a "constant burn" 4" LED flood on each corner that comes on with the warning light switch (each truck has GROTE Supernova ambers on a flash pattern in the back of the aluminum body), as well as two additional 4" LED floods that come on with the electric salters. When it comes to choosing lights, I've just gone with whats on sale at Princess Auto (our Habour Freight) or TSC. They just end up getting knocked off or compromised by moisture, if they last the season then the investment has paid off.

However, now I'm considering a better quality of light and wondering if it's worth spending the extra on AuxBeam or JW Speaker. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

EWSplow said:


> they are behind the rear axel...


For the record...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

GMC Driver said:


> Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> We've determined that adequate lighting behind the plow vehicle is beneficial for both operator and other vehicular traffic that may be in close proximity. As such, we've equipped all the trucks with a "constant burn" 4" LED flood on each corner that comes on with the warning light switch (each truck has GROTE Supernova ambers on a flash pattern in the back of the aluminum body), as well as two additional 4" LED floods that come on with the electric salters. When it comes to choosing lights, I've just gone with whats on sale at Princess Auto (our Habour Freight) or TSC. They just end up getting knocked off or compromised by moisture, if they last the season then the investment has paid off.
> 
> However, now I'm considering a better quality of light and wondering if it's worth spending the extra on AuxBeam or JW Speaker. Any input is appreciated.


The regular supernovas? Or the nex gen?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> For the record...
> 
> View attachment 209302


@Hydromaster ????????


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

# land yacht.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

GMC Driver said:


> Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> We've determined that adequate lighting behind the plow vehicle is beneficial for both operator and other vehicular traffic that may be in close proximity. As such, we've equipped all the trucks with a "constant burn" 4" LED flood on each corner that comes on with the warning light switch (each truck has GROTE Supernova ambers on a flash pattern in the back of the aluminum body), as well as two additional 4" LED floods that come on with the electric salters. When it comes to choosing lights, I've just gone with whats on sale at Princess Auto (our Habour Freight) or TSC. They just end up getting knocked off or compromised by moisture, if they last the season then the investment has paid off.
> 
> However, now I'm considering a better quality of light and wondering if it's worth spending the extra on AuxBeam or JW Speaker. Any input is appreciated.


Whoa... Those JW Speaker lights are salty dogs... Two of those buy the three boxes I bought today... I'm on the $7-10 a light we'll keep rolling with them...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> For the record...
> 
> View attachment 209302


Wonder if that was given to some guy in India who can't speak English...cuz that's a counterweight, not ballast.

Whoever it was that wrote it needs to retake English grammar class.

Heck, maybe that counterweight just identifies as ballast nowadays.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wonder if that was given to some guy in India who can't speak English...cuz that's a counterweight, not ballast.
> 
> Whoever it was that wrote it needs to retake English grammar class.
> 
> Heck, maybe that counterweight just identifies as ballast nowadays.


Coincidentally, that same guy called me today concerning cleaning my air ducts


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Coincidentally, that same guy called me today concerning cleaning my air ducts


Has your grease trap been cleaned lately?...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wonder if that was given to some guy in India who can't speak English...cuz that's a counterweight, not ballast.


ज़रूर। ठीक है। जो कुछ।


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> ज़रूर। ठीक है। जो कुछ।


Said


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> ज़रूर। ठीक है। जो कुछ।


You wrote that manual?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You wrote that manual?


यह किसने किया?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

https://www.truck-lite.com/lights.html?cat=688&tl_na_comsiz_at=12404&tl_na_litech_at=11486


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What if I don't want to "give" Bezos anymore money?


Let him hoard it...eventually it dumps back into the system.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

GMC Driver said:


> Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> We've determined that adequate lighting behind the plow vehicle is beneficial for both operator and other vehicular traffic that may be in close proximity. As such, we've equipped all the trucks with a "constant burn" 4" LED flood on each corner that comes on with the warning light switch (each truck has GROTE Supernova ambers on a flash pattern in the back of the aluminum body), as well as two additional 4" LED floods that come on with the electric salters. When it comes to choosing lights, I've just gone with whats on sale at Princess Auto (our Habour Freight) or TSC. They just end up getting knocked off or compromised by moisture, if they last the season then the investment has paid off.
> 
> However, now I'm considering a better quality of light and wondering if it's worth spending the extra on AuxBeam or JW Speaker. Any input is appreciated.


Buy in bulk, as cheap as you can get for the lumens. I dont work in well lit areas, ever....
i even load my salt in a pitch black forest...lol


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Ajlawn1 said:


> So all this jagoff light talk, decided to get the new to me Chebbie with some lights...
> 
> I've been looking for some general LED work lights for awhile. Found a young soul today with a stash and bought like 40 from him... Better deal and you can never have to many...
> 
> ...


The power supply, cutting down from 12V to the 3 or so the LEDs actually need.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What if I don't want to "give" Bezos anymore money?


Money saving hack....
https://camelcamelcamel.com/


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So... the truck just showed up here today and to be honest... I am just seeing it for the first time... aaaandd the box that I got does not have 4" round tail lights like I for some dumb reason. (looked at to many trucks this month I guess  )

Anyone have any leads on any that would match these that are really bright?










I don't think this lame 1/4 backup light is going to work...


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Not sure. But is that a flush mount style?


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I get the Amazon cheapies-cost about $5 bucks each if you buy by the dozen. We get about 2 seasons out of them. Normally by then something has sheared one off or some other such nonsense. I’ll stay cheap until my guys stop bashing up equipment.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Kvston said:


> I get the Amazon cheapies-cost about $5 bucks each if you buy by the dozen. We get about 2 seasons out of them. Normally by then something has sheared one off or some other such nonsense. I'll stay cheap until my guys stop bashing up equipment.


Granted this could have been caused by windrowing that recent storm.....


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> So... the truck just showed up here today and to be honest... I am just seeing it for the first time... aaaandd the box that I got does not have 4" round tail lights like I for some dumb reason. (looked at to many trucks this month I guess  )
> 
> Anyone have any leads on any that would match these that are really bright?
> 
> ...


Can you mount some lights under the bumper? Whats the back of the truck look like?


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Granted this could have been caused by windrowing that recent storm.....


Nah. Two of my trucks hit each other. Operators didn't communicate. Normally guys take opposite corners of a lot and work away from each other. Guy in the crew cab changed locations and didn't tell the second operator. Add that to not going slow when backing around a corner and bang!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> Can you mount some lights under the bumper? Whats the back of the truck look like?


Yes, that is always an option... not really what I want to do as there is no protection for them.

If all else fails, I will mount a set of rigid flush mounts next to these... just trying to keep things looking "factoryish"


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

extremepusher said:


> Not sure. But is that a flush mount style?


Yes


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Don't know if you know of these guys already (they're in Illinois) I don't have any experience with them, they had an ad in snow business magazine. I was looking through their wiring harnesses and stumbled across their vehicle lighting.

https://sciindustrial.com/vehicular-lighting


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Don't know if you know of these guys already (they're in Illinois) I don't have any experience with them, they had an ad in snow business magazine. I was looking through their wiring harnesses and stumbled across their vehicle lighting.
> 
> https://sciindustrial.com/vehicular-lighting


Been using Betts lights for 20+ years. Before LEDs were a thing.


----------

